# Looking for a breeder in my area (Nashville, Tn)



## Semp (Apr 5, 2016)

I am looking for a good reputable breeder in my area. I live about 50 miles South of Nashville, Tn. I don't mind a reasonable drive (300 miles or so), but nothing further. I am looking for a black/red pet quality male pup. I love the classic black saddle with reds/tans. Please let me know of any recommendations you have. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jeff Lund in Franklin, KY.

Schneiden Fels German Shepherds, German Shepherds, German Shepherd, German Shepherd Dog, German Shepards, Shepherds, GSD, GSDs, pet, dog, breeder, import, importer, show, obedience, schutzhund, protection, tracking, ring sport, agility, specialty, cl

Charlie Starr in Lexington, KY.

German Shepherds Kentucky


Both breeders train, show and title their dogs - completing the cycle.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

If you don't mind taking a trek down to Atlanta, von den Oher Tannen and von Lotta.

They are active in showing, training and titling their dogs as well.

Von Den Oher tannen - German Shepherd Breeder

German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Would suggest the same ones as Smithie - know both breeders personally and people who have gotten pups/dogs from both....


Lee


----------



## Fervious (Apr 30, 2016)

I have a google Document that reviews the contracts, health guarantees, blood lines, working ability, and temperament of the dogs from many breeders in Tennessee. If you'd like to see it, let me know. I can highly recommend Sequoyah German Shepherds in Chattanooga.


----------



## Semp (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you all for the help, suggestions, and replies. I am narrowing down my search and am looking at all breeders that are recommended. Since I can't PM yet, I also wanted to thank Gwenhwyfair for the very informative PM. That is exactly the kind of information I am looking for.


----------



## Semp (Apr 5, 2016)

Fervious said:


> I have a google Document that reviews the contracts, health guarantees, blood lines, working ability, and temperament of the dogs from many breeders in Tennessee. If you'd like to see it, let me know. I can highly recommend Sequoyah German Shepherds in Chattanooga.


Thank you Fervious, I might just take you up on that offer at some point.


----------



## Semp (Apr 5, 2016)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> If you don't mind taking a trek down to Atlanta, von den Oher Tannen and von Lotta.
> 
> They are active in showing, training and titling their dogs as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the PM. I hear you loud and clear.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nothing against Sequoyah, just FYI, they only have working lines.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Just out of curiosity how have you built this data base? Where did you gather the information from? 




Fervious said:


> I have a google Document that reviews the contracts, health guarantees, blood lines, working ability, and temperament of the dogs from many breeders in Tennessee. If you'd like to see it, let me know. <snipped>.


----------



## Fervious (Apr 30, 2016)

By personally reviewing each of their websites for contracts and information, then detailing potiental holes and concerns about the quality of the breeding programme. Things like: 

- Size breeding
- Contract that is only valid if you feed x food (you'd have to provide proof of this to get anything from your contract)
- Unable to find dogs in OFA database, buyer will have to ask for proof of testing or more information about dogs
- Known scammer (google search, pissed-customer.com, Facebook page, etc)
- Contract that demands early spay/neuter

Or good things like:

- OFA hip testing
- Solid pet and prospect contract
- Offers adults from time to time
- Titled dogs
- Active member or leader of x y z club
- Donated a dog to local police force
- Good testimonials
- Offspring from this kennel have done well
- etc

Just a warning that I originally wrote it for a different purpose and that purpose fell through when the people bought a BYB puppy so it's not exactly finished. I started working on it again last month.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for sharing that.

Some of it is good, like verifying OFA and checking on how the progeny are doing in their new homes/sports/jobs.

How do you determine the accuracy of online websites though?

I lot of breeders aren't updating their websites any longer as they have switched to FB. Additionally breeders can 'doll up' their websites to make themselves look better as well as on FB for that matter.

Some "scammer" websites demand payment to have negative reviews removed. So they are holding reputations hostage essentially. In other words the scammer sites are scams themselves. People who write fake reviews as well.

Additionally some of your criteria, such as donating a dog to a PD is not indicative of the quality of the dogs a breeder produces. That maybe something you appreciate but most departments purchase their dogs from kennels they know and work with in addition to importing from Europe. Donating a dog isn't always done for the most noble purpose either.

I know you mean well but there is SO much erroneous information online.

The best way to find a good breeder, as I was told here on this forum some years ago, is to go see the dogs. Go to shows. Go to trials/meets. Talk to other breeders and handlers. See the dogs for yourself. 

The internet stuff can be so misleading. 

There is a women who is compiling a data base of show and trial results. That is useful because it's not based on marketing but on how the dogs actually are doing out in the real world. Just pure data.

I'll try to find the link, I haven't looked at it in awhile.



Fervious said:


> By personally reviewing each of their websites for contracts and information, then detailing potiental holes and concerns about the quality of the breeding programme. Things like:
> 
> - Size breeding
> - Contract that is only valid if you feed x food (you'd have to provide proof of this to get anything from your contract)
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

for the record, breeders breeding specifically for out of standard size and/or coat such as pandas, would be crossed off my good breeder list pronto.


----------



## Fervious (Apr 30, 2016)

That's true, however the things I refer to are usually the online OFA/CHIC database. If I can't find the dogs in the data base despite several tries, I note that the buyer would have to ask for proof of that health testing instead of it being pubically available.

I refer to the breeder's website for deposit and contract information, as well as location. Contracts are important to read because they are a binding document that could affect your future. I don't verify titles but I do note if there any doubts about the validity of the breeder through word of mouth or the lack of proof that those titles are valid. 

The example of donating a dog was a very specific reference to a training kennel in Nashville who donated a fully trained dog that they imported.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

You are battling two major uphill problems using the internet (outside of objective databases like the OFA)...

1- wildly inaccurate and out of date information online

2- too subjective

3- what are your qualifications to make these determinations

I don't mean to be harsh but the internet is so riddled with inaccuracies and falsehoods as to make it impossible to produce something that is accurate, fair and current.






Fervious said:


> That's true, however the things I refer to are usually the online OFA/CHIC database. If I can't find the dogs in the data base despite several tries, I note that the buyer would have to ask for proof of that health testing instead of it being pubically available.
> 
> I refer to the breeder's website for deposit and contract information, as well as location. Contracts are important to read because they are a binding document that could affect your future. I don't verify titles but I do note if there any doubts about the validity of the breeder through word of mouth or the lack of proof that those titles are valid.
> 
> The example of donating a dog was a very specific reference to a training kennel in Nashville who donated a fully trained dog that they imported.


----------



## Fervious (Apr 30, 2016)

The original purpose of the document was to educate a family friend about breeders in the state and the importance of selecting a well bred German Shepherd to avoid costly health problems.

Ironically, this family friend went and picked up a _panda Shepherd_ within the week (before I could show them the document)... which is why I left the document untouched for a long time. At the time I'd been interested in a dog from DDR/Czech lines.

I do not claim to know everything about every kennel. That's simply not possible and you know that. However I can say that, "(person) said (claim) on (here), however, there is no evidence provided of (claim)."

Here's a direct example from the document:
"Unfortunately there’s little information from word of mouth on (kennel) online, other than a customer who claims to have a (Bitch)/(Sire) puppy that is At Risk for DM, and also has polygenetic EPI. As of 5/12/16, I have established contacted this customer and I am trying to obtain proof of this claim.

There are also various hints on German Shepherds : German Shepherd Dog Forums forum that there were other unsatisfied customers. However, this particular website prohibits the downtalking of any breeder so I am pending information from that source."

*I do not state these things are fact unless I have proof* such as: 
- (Dog) was, in fact, produced by (kennel)
- Official paperwork for the (health issue) of (dog)
- Permission from the (customer) to share this information. If I do not, I note it down that I have contacted (customer) but they declined to share information about (dog).

Every buyer should take care to obtain all proof of health testing and titles of each dog they are buying progeny from.

Although, I am thinking about ending production of this document as I do not wish to be the middle man between drama. I've had enough drama between me and the previous owner of the previously mentioned panda shepherd.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Also - many of the breeders of European lines use the SV for hip/elbow certification....so they won't be on the OFA database. Scans of papers with the 'a' stamps should be requested on European imports or dogs certified via the SV



Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

You should verify titles, claims of experience, etc. People infer, maybe do not state.


----------



## Semp (Apr 5, 2016)

18 posts and only 3 are directed at my original question.....can you say.... "thread has been hi-jacked"


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Semp said:


> 18 posts and only 3 are directed at my original question.....can you say.... "thread has been hi-jacked"


LOL Well - that happens on the internet! 

You got some good options and some consensus on them....the ones Sue and I recommended DO have health testing - hips elbows at least - as both use the SV koer class system for credentials....the rest? hey it is somewhat educational!

Lee


----------



## Semp (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh I know it happens, and it's no problem. I have been a member of the hi-jacking crew on many occasions lol. I have actually been researching breeders in depth for several months now. I had it pretty much narrowed down to one breeder, but wanted to post this thread and make sure I had not overlooked a good breeder. But I guess I had looked at all I needed to.....


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I wasn't going to mention the drama, but that's true as well.

It's hard enough with people and breeders you know in person.

Trust me.

I think it would be wise to not take this project further.




Fervious said:


> <snipped>
> 
> Although, I am thinking about ending production of this document as *I do not wish to be the middle man between drama*. I've had enough drama between me and the previous owner of the previously mentioned panda shepherd.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

kleinenhain is in KY...Love my girl from wanda


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I think semp is wanting a WGSL though....



JakodaCD OA said:


> kleinenhain is in KY...Love my girl from wanda


----------



## beeker (Dec 4, 2015)

*Banffy Haus*

Hi,

I can recommend Banffy Haus. I have an 18 month old puppy from him. He typically imports females from West German show lines and breeds to good quality males and is someone I would say is truly interested in trying to better the breed and not make a buck.

He's located in Knoxville (well, Corryton) and welcomes visitors to his kennel if you ask. I noticed from his website that he should have a litter "on the ground" that's about a week old. 

I think most of his litters are reserved before they're born, but you never know. At the very least, it would give you a chance to see his operation in full puppy mode if you wanted to visit (and you should- whomever you choose :wink2.


----------

